
Free Software and Discounted Hardware for Startups - sajid
http://www.sun.com/emrkt/startupessentials/index.jsp
======
sajid
How It Works:

1\. Review Offerings: if you see what you like, join the program.

2\. Apply Online: you'll hear back in 5 days or less.

3\. Shop Online

You can also get a discount with Sun partners like Joyent.com (25% off)

------
falsestprophet
OMG!1!!1!!! Get Apache, MySQL, andPerl FREE from SUN.COM internets web!!!!

